# 2008 Secret Santa Gift Exchange



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I may be jumping the gun just a little, but I would love to handle this year's Secret Santa Gift Exchange, and I'm wondering how many of our members are planning on participating this year.

I am proposing a sign-up cut-off date of Friday, 10/24/08. I would then have your Secret Santa(s) back to you by Friday, 10/31/08. In addition, I am suggesting that we use Saturday, 12/6/08 as the cutoff date for mailing so that presents are received in a timely manner. Those that are participating from overseas or mailing to participants overseas will probably need to use an earlier mailing date.

Here are some thoughts that I've put together for this years Gift Exchange. These are certainly open to discussion. Additional thoughts, comments, suggestions are very welcome. Please let me know if you are interested in participating. I will be putting a questionnaire together, similar to the ones in past years, for you to complete and email to me as we get closer to the cutoff date.

Please read these suggestions in full before you sign up. Thank you.

1. Finding a Secret Santa - Pairing up will be randomly done, and you will be informed by e-mail or PM as to who your Secret Santa is, their address and all their information on themselves and their furbaby(ies)! You may register more than one furbaby, however, you will most likely get furbabies from different households to give gifts to. 

2. Privacy - Your personal private information will only be gathered for the purposes of the Gift Exchange. The only person that will be given your name and address is the person that is sending your furbaby a gift. 

3. How It Will Work – Within a week after the signup period has ended, each person will get a Secret Santa to give a gift to. Keep in mind, just because you have "Sally" does not mean that "Sally" has you! 

4. Price Ranges - There will be a suggested minimum spending limit of $20.00 - $25.00 so that everything can remain fair and no one will feel like they spent too much and received too little, or vice versa! This is the amount for actual items for the Gift, shipping will be additional (usually from $5 to $10 depending on the size and weight). If you want to spend a little more (or a lot more!) on your Secret Santa, you may do so, but please do not expect that in return! Spoiled Maltese Members have been known to be very generous in the past. It is from the goodness of their own heart to do so. 

5. Shipping and Receiving - Please allow 1-2 weeks shipping time or longer if your Secret Santa lives overseas! If you are participating, we are putting all our trust on you to get your gifts and to send them out on time so that your Secret Santa on the other end and their furbaby will not be waiting for their presents for too long! It is in your hands to ship it and since we are all trusting each other, please do not forget to ship it out! If you do not ship out your gift, you will be held responsible for it. Again, this is based on TRUST so if you believe that you may not be able to ship it out on time or that problems may arise, please let us know as soon as possible! 

6. Sending Out Your Gift - There will be a set deadline of December 6th for mailing your gift. You will receive your Secret Santa approximately 4-6 weeks prior to this date, so that you have plenty of time to buy and mail your gifts. Remember, keep in mind the approximate amount of time it will take for your gift to get to its destination. We completely understand the inevitability of complications or that crucial personal problems may occur. If this happens, please notify us by PM. 

We can help you find alternate solutions to have your gift mailed out or if, early enough, we can withdraw your name from the Participants List. It is only fair that you send out your gift in the allowed time window because other members may use their best judgment and send out their gifts a month in advance. We believe you have the ability to do the same also.

Please DO NOT send your Secret Santa any USED toys or clothing. Re-gifting an item you may have received previously is okay, but only if it is NEW. Please give away or throw away your USED items you do not want, as they should not be given to SM members in the Gift Exchange.

7. Receiving a Gift - Your buddy has put a lot of thought, effort, money and time into your gift. We believe that the least you can do is thank them. Please start a thread after you have received your gift so that your Gift Giver knows that you have received the goodies. It shows your Secret Santa that you appreciate it and also lets us know that you received your gift so we know who or who did not receive their gifts. This is a requirement of participating in the Gift Exchange.

8. Tracking Numbers / Confirmation Numbers / Insurance - Please insure your package and get a tracking number (or delivery confirmation with the US Postal Service). It will let us know where your package is and the status of it so your buddy can also be updated. We encourage you to use a shipping service that either has a tracking number or delivery confirmation number (either US Postal Service, UPS, or Fedex). The shipping services DO lose packages and it would be a shame if your Secret Santa did not get the package due to no fault of your own. Many packages are lost by carriers each year. Insurance has come in very handy in several cases already.

9. Not Received a Gift - If you have not received your gift within 2 weeks of the posted deadline, please PM us to let us know. We will contact your Secret Santa. It is not fair to you if you have sent out a gift and did not receive one in return. 

11. Eligibility - The Gift Exchange is open to all SM Members.

We have had challenges with former SM members that DID NOT mail out a Gift in previous Gift Exchanges while they did accept a gift. This is totally unfair and unjust, especially with all the effort, time, and energy everyone in the Gift Exchange has given. We do not want to impose stringent rules on the Gift Exchange and ask that, if you sign up to participate, you send your gift or, in case of emergency, notify us that you will not be able to, so that other arrangements can be made for your Secret Santa.

And, as in years past, the questionnaire will contain an area to indicate if you wish your Secret Santa to donate to a rescue organization instead of sending a gift.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I would love to participate!! I'm so excited :biggrin:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Sounds like fun, count us in.
Robin


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Zippy and I wish to participate. zippy says she will play for treats lol :chili:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: i am in!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie said to count him in. He loves shopping.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Emma and I want to participate. (Well at least I think she does because she wags her tail when I ask her.)


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*You can count Me and Poppy in!*


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

We are in!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Due to the problems we encountered last year with newbies joining just to receive a gift (and not sending one in return), what do you think of this suggestion?

We limit participation to members of 3 months or more with at least 100 posts?


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Aug 11 2008, 05:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618372


> Due to the problems we encountered last year with newbies joining just to receive a gift (and not sending one in return), what do you think of this suggestion?
> 
> We limit participation to members of 3 months or more with at least 100 posts?[/B]


I think that would be a great idea.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm in and that sounds like a wonderful idea Lynn!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 11 2008, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618380


> I'm in and that sounds like a wonderful idea Lynn![/B]


count us in too ..jo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love the exchange, and I know Matilda does and this year little Buttons and Bows will see what it's like to receive and give a gift. Count us in


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I've been waiting all year for this since we joined too late last year! Count Nissa in! :chili:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:wub: :wub: I LOVE exchanges!!!!!! You can count me in.


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

Dakota and I would love to participate. We love to shop!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Put Toby and I down! :biggrin:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly and I would love to participate again this year too!! This will be our third year, wow time sure does fly!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Bentley and I would love to participate. We too have been waiting since we joined too late last year! We cant wait!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Absolutely we are in. And, I think it is a fantastic idea to restrict who is eligible. Last year was our first time to participate. Before then, I would never have dreamed that people would sign up & then not follow through. Some groups also require that the tracking numbers be posted when the item is sent. I think that is a good idea. There could be just one thread that we just use for posting the tracking numbers.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Woohooo!!--count us in! Thank you for doing this and for making all the guidelines very specific and clear--great job!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Aug 11 2008, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618445


> Absolutely we are in. And, I think it is a fantastic idea to restrict who is eligible. Last year was our first time to participate. Before then, I would never have dreamed that people would sign up & then not follow through. Some groups also require that the tracking numbers be posted when the item is sent. I think that is a good idea. There could be just one thread that we just use for posting the tracking numbers.[/B]


The only issue with posting a tracking # is that with FedEx and I think also UPS it will display for all, the recipient's name and location. I'm not sure that would be a good idea.

Perhaps they could send the tracking # to Lacie's Mom.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Please count Sophie and Abbie in too, they loved their Secret Santas from last year who were so wonderful to them both....


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

count Alvar and I in too!!! We're both super excited, it was sooo much fun last year!!! Time to shop!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the P's are in! and i dont mind having 4 different people or 1 person with 4....doesnt matter at all to me


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

omg! The three P's are so cute in their patriotic garb!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I definitely want to participate again! I really did enjoy it last year! Baby Gizmo (and Kim) were SO very generous! Which, btw, I have been enjoying the cookbook they sent for me!  Everytime we get a package Midis wonders "Did Baby Gizmo send me something?"  It's a joke around out house!

So, count us in this year for sure! I really enjoyed shopping for our little Angel. 

Cyndi


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Haha Lynn it is early but it's very nice of you to volunteer to do this, it takes a lot of time and organization I'm sure.  It will be our 3rd year too, and I look forward to the shopping! I'm glad that it will be a $25 minimum instead of maximum, with shipping not included in that, because most spend way more than that anyway as it's very difficult to find things under that amount. So this is good.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

One of my biggest regrets was not doing the Secret Santa last year! After seeing all the precious pictures of all the fluffs opening their gifts and how sweet everyone was to each other...Benny, Emma, and I are definitely participating in this year's Secret Santa!!!!! We are sooooo excited!!!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I was just thinking about this the other day. We are definately willing to give it another try (Lola never received her gift last year but we still had fun giving our gifts.) So count us in too. 

I can't wait to start shopping.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Count my kids in. We have done every gift exchange since I've been a member here including the summer one. Its sooo fun. :biggrin:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

ohhhhhhhh sounds fun count us in!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I want to join in this year too!


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Awww... I think this is a great idea... we'd like to play... we've sort of been off the map for a bit... especially since we went to Disney World for vacation and my camera had a really bad day... ergo the reason no current pic's or posts... Planning on getting a Digital SR next week so hopefully I can show you all how beautiful little Sophia has become.

I love shopping for Christmas.. it's my favorite time of year!!!!


Hugs,

Talli, with Furbaby's: Maxx, Sophia, and Zoey


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm in!!

Leslie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lynn, you're very ambitious this year! I think it's great that you're volunteering to take on this big job! (you know you'll probably also be very busy sewing for many of us too....  )

You can count on us, I already bought alittle something and put it away.....


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yea!!! :chili: I love the secret santa exchange!!! This will be our 3rd year participating!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Phew-I'm glad I saw this! We're in!! :chili: 

Gena & Kosmo


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maggie and Abbie want in!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Aug 11 2008, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618372


> Due to the problems we encountered last year with newbies joining just to receive a gift (and not sending one in return), what do you think of this suggestion?
> 
> We limit participation to members of 3 months or more with at least 100 posts?[/B]


*
i think this is a great idea  it might prompt more people to pay for a membership as well*
thanks for doing this lynn..you're ambitious and admirable haha :biggrin: :ThankYou: 
count Bigs and & IN this year!!! arty: *


----------



## scoopsmommy (Jun 18, 2008)

Scoop and I are in!!! yay, this sounds like so much fun!!!


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

Bogey, Addy and I would like to participate!

Edit~~

Ooops. I guess we can't participate since we don't have 100 posts. Merry Christmas early anyway! LOL!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (NonesuchandNadu @ Aug 13 2008, 12:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619057


> Bogey, Addy and I would like to participate!
> 
> Edit~~
> 
> Ooops. I guess we can't participate since we don't have 100 posts. Merry Christmas early anyway! LOL![/B]



I believe you have a month or two to post away!!!!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OOh yes yes, please we would love to participate...whooo.

THanks :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Count us in too. This sounds like so much fun!
Jane, Zoey & Tess


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Deuce & Jeter are in!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy would love to play Secret Santa this year. Count us in please.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What about this idea -- you can either be a paying member of SM OR you must have been with SM for 3 months and have 100 posts or more????

Will that one work for everyone?

What we don't want is for people to sign up just to receive an SS gift while not reciptrocating.

Let me know what you think about this one.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Aug 13 2008, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619191


> What about this idea -- you can either be a paying member of SM OR you must have been with SM for 3 months and have 100 posts or more????
> 
> Will that one work for everyone?
> 
> ...



Works for me............I can't believe the nerve of some people. I would never dream of taking a gift on a SS and not keeping up my end of the game.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Aug 13 2008, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619191


> What about this idea -- you can either be a paying member of SM OR you must have been with SM for 3 months and have 100 posts or more????
> 
> Will that one work for everyone?
> 
> ...


That sounds good to me... you may want to run it by Joe just to be sure he's A-OK. :thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 13 2008, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619206


> QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Aug 13 2008, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619191





> What about this idea -- you can either be a paying member of SM OR you must have been with SM for 3 months and have 100 posts or more????
> 
> Will that one work for everyone?
> 
> ...



Works for me............I can't believe the nerve of some people. I would never dream of taking a gift on a SS and not keeping up my end of the game.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree. How can people do that? If you would want a gift for your malt, how could you imagine stiffing another person's loved maltese for a gift!? I could just see someone's poor pup sitting at the door waiting for their Secret Santa gifts to arrive and it doesn't.  That would break my heart to see happen!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Yay how exciting!! Count Mia in!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 13 2008, 12:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619206


> QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Aug 13 2008, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619191





> What about this idea -- you can either be a paying member of SM OR you must have been with SM for 3 months and have 100 posts or more????
> 
> Will that one work for everyone?
> 
> ...



Works for me............I can't believe the nerve of some people. I would never dream of taking a gift on a SS and not keeping up my end of the game.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Seriously! I can't believe someone would do that? It takes all kinds I guess!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I'd love to participate. I have over 100 posts already but I guess I will have to wait until the deadline nears...since that will be 3 months for me.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*That is selfish for someone to only want to receive and not give. They are missing out on the whole reason for the Secret Santa!*


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Please please please please!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh I can't wait! Bailey and I had so much fun with this last year! It's so much fun to shop for another pup and to see how excited your fluff is when their package arrives! I also love the pics that are posted so we get to see what everyone got! This is going to be so much fun!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy:

I hope you are well.

The hounds and I are in. We did it in 06 but did not do it in 07 and I think they were upset with me.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Aug 13 2008, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619387


> I'd love to participate. I have over 100 posts already but I guess I will have to wait until the deadline nears...since that will be 3 months for me.[/B]


Why don't you just donate $20 and become an SMC member? It's so much easier to upload pictures, you get much more email space, etc.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 14 2008, 08:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619486


> QUOTE (MamaMia @ Aug 13 2008, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619387





> I'd love to participate. I have over 100 posts already but I guess I will have to wait until the deadline nears...since that will be 3 months for me.[/B]


Why don't you just donate $20 and become an SMC member? It's so much easier to upload pictures, you get much more email space, etc.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh...I did not know that! I'll do it. Thanks


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Chloe, Riley and Noelle would love to participate in the Secret Santa Gift Exchange this year.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Mox is in!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Mia is in too!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Jasmyne loves to shop for other fluffbutts! Count us in!

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie is in!!! We do love shopping for others!!!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bianca would love to participate she LOVES, LOVES, LOVES gifts. The only problem will be to make sure she doesn't see the gifts she needs to send out or they're a gonner. 

This will be our first year participating and I'm so excited. But even though we've been on SM for over a year now, I'm not a paying member. How do I become a paying member. There's nowhere on this site that I can find that has anything about membership. Can someone please direct me?


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE


> This will be our first year participating and I'm so excited. But even though we've been on SM for over a year now, I'm not a paying member. How do I become a paying member. There's nowhere on this site that I can find that has anything about membership. Can someone please direct me?[/B]


I think you have to go the the "register" screen (logout and then log back in under "register").


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Please count Tucker in and thanks in advance, Lynn, for all of the work you will put into this! Sue


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Aug 15 2008, 10:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619841


> Bianca would love to participate she LOVES, LOVES, LOVES gifts. The only problem will be to make sure she doesn't see the gifts she needs to send out or they're a gonner.
> 
> This will be our first year participating and I'm so excited. But even though we've been on SM for over a year now, I'm not a paying member. How do I become a paying member. There's nowhere on this site that I can find that has anything about membership. Can someone please direct me?[/B]


Click on the "My Controls" icon on the toolbar. This will take you to your profile page. At the very bottom of the lefthand side, you will find a category called "options". The first option is "Purchase a Paid Subscription".

I am thrilled so many of you are becoming SM members! Not only do you get "perks" with membership. it's so important to help support this wonderful forum!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

[/QUOTE]Click on the "My Controls" icon on the toolbar. This will take you to your profile page. At the very bottom of the lefthand side, you will find a category called "options". The first option is "Purchase a Paid Subscription".

I am thrilled so many of you are becoming SM members! Not only do you get "perks" with membership. it's so important to help support this wonderful forum!
[/QUOTE]


Well, it worked - Bianca and I are officially members


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Aug 15 2008, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619923


> Well, it worked - Bianca and I are officially members [/B]



:chili: Congratulations!! It does make life sooo much easier. Well worth it, and as Marj stated,
you are also supporting this wonderful forum. 

It may take a day for Joe to "upgrade" you, as he's out working. This reminds me, my renewal is
almost up. I need to take care of that.


----------



## bellasmom (Aug 1, 2004)

Bella and I have become official paid members and want to participate in the gift exchange. Even though I don't post much I love Spoiled Maltese.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Count Chloe in...We just became a SMC Member


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so excited that so many of you are becoming paid members - It helps support the forum! Yeah!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so excited that so many plan on participating in SS this year and I'm even more excited that so many have decided to become paying members. :biggrin: 

It really is worth it to be a paying member and it helps support the forum and isn't much to pay at all for the great company, friends, advice, pictures and everything that we enjoy here.

And, btw, last year I had an awful time convincing the girls (especially Tilly) that the nice presents that we sent to their Secret Santas weren't actually for them. Of course, they really enjoyed the presents they received, but thought that we should also be able to keep the ones that they had shopped for. LOL :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: They certainly "HELPED" when it was time to wrap the presents and put them in the mail. :biggrin:


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

We'd love to participate, too! This, of course, would be our first SS here. Do you sign up for as many fluffs you have, or is signing up for gifting to one fluff alright? I can do $25 for sure, but $75 may be stretching it a bit. Of course, I know that signing up for gifting to one fluff will mean that we'll receive one $25 value gift, as well.

Just wanted to clarify.

Angela


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Angela,

You can sign up for only 1 of your furbabies, 2 of your furbabies or all of your furbabies. The way that you explained it in your post is correct. And yes, for a lot of us with more than 1 furbaby, it can get expensive to sign each one up for a SS.

The questionnaire that you will receive from me will make it clearer, I think.


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Aug 16 2008, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620317


> Angela,
> 
> You can sign up for only 1 of your furbabies, 2 of your furbabies or all of your furbabies. The way that you explained it in your post is correct. And yes, for a lot of us with more than 1 furbaby, it can get expensive to sign each one up for a SS.
> 
> The questionnaire that you will receive from me will make it clearer, I think.[/B]


Thanks Lynn. I'm looking forward to the questionaire.


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

Stella and I will soon become official members and look forward to this year's Secret Santa! It is so sad that some people would sign up to participate and then not send a gift at all. We think the best thing about Christmas is GIVING, not receiving. Stella also likes to think that every gift she sees should be hers, even if it's not dog-friendly! Earlier I was putting together a birthday present for my niece and Stella decided she needed everything that I pulled out of my "special gift box" which was lipgloss, lotion, stickers, and a candle. She is such a girl!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (tigerpawswhit @ Aug 19 2008, 03:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621387


> Stella and I will soon become official members and look forward to this year's Secret Santa! It is so sad that some people would sign up to participate and then not send a gift at all. We think the best thing about Christmas is GIVING, not receiving. Stella also likes to think that every gift she sees should be hers, even if it's not dog-friendly! Earlier I was putting together a birthday present for my niece and Stella decided she needed everything that I pulled out of my "special gift box" which was lipgloss, lotion, stickers, and a candle. She is such a girl![/B]


Oh, please become an SMC member so we can see more pictures of Stella! It is so much easier to post pictures after you've joined!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Scooter and Darlii would love to join. I am like Angela there is no way I could participate with all the fluffs. But would be proud to join in with two. Thank you Lynne for putting all of this together. If you need any help please let me know. I would love to help you. :wub: :wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Count Harry and Teddy in !!! 

Thanks,


Debbie


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Aug 13 2008, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619240


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 13 2008, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619206





> QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Aug 13 2008, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619191





> What about this idea -- you can either be a paying member of SM OR you must have been with SM for 3 months and have 100 posts or more????
> 
> Will that one work for everyone?
> 
> ...



Works for me............I can't believe the nerve of some people. I would never dream of taking a gift on a SS and not keeping up my end of the game.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree. How can people do that? If you would want a gift for your malt, how could you imagine stiffing another person's loved maltese for a gift!? I could just see someone's poor pup sitting at the door waiting for their Secret Santa gifts to arrive and it doesn't.  That would break my heart to see happen!

[/B][/QUOTE]

*It DID break my heart last year....Pacino got his wonderful gifts and poor Ralphie did not. I have been in the SS before and LOVED doing it..........I will ponder over it for a while and get back to ya....I really have mixed emotions about it.....I do so want to do it as it IS a lot of fun and the boys LOVE to get packages...... but I really did feel bad for Ralphie.
Marie, Pacino & Ralphie
*


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

Count CupCake and I in!!!! She was just a baby last Christmas so she is SOOO excited to see see what "Mr. Santa" brings her! And we Love to shop!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Miss Naddie and Mr. Quincy would love to join in again this year!
It was a lot of fun last year!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

This thread is closed per Lacie's Mom's request. Please use this thread for Secret Santa:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=37164&hl=


----------

